# Renaissance music on piano?



## pianolearnerstride (Dec 17, 2014)

I'd be interested in hearing renaissance era keyboard works on piano... are there any recommended recordings of this kind?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2014)

Does it have to be piano - or will any keyboard instrument do? Moroney has recorded the complete keyboard works of Byrd on the Hyperion label. He uses a variety of instruments that would have been contemporary to the period - hence, no piano, or even a pianoforte.

Other than that, I know Glenn Gould did a recording of consort music from Byrd and Gibbons. I haven't heard it. No doubt the Gould fans here will heartily endorse it. Gould was a great pianist, just not everybody's cup of tea. And he hums a lot in his recordings.


----------



## pianolearnerstride (Dec 17, 2014)

DrMike said:


> Does it have to be piano - or will any keyboard instrument do? Moroney has recorded the complete keyboard works of Byrd on the Hyperion label. He uses a variety of instruments that would have been contemporary to the period - hence, no piano, or even a pianoforte.
> 
> Other than that, I know Glenn Gould did a recording of consort music from Byrd and Gibbons. I haven't heard it. No doubt the Gould fans here will heartily endorse it. Gould was a great pianist, just not everybody's cup of tea. And he hums a lot in his recordings.


Thanks Dr. Mike. Was mainly looking for music recorded on piano, but other keyboard recordings are also cool. That Moroney collection of Byrd sounds nice. I will check it out.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is a disc of Byrd's keyboard works as played on harpsichord.

http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDS44461/7


----------



## pianolearnerstride (Dec 17, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> Here is a disc of Byrd's keyboard works as played on harpsichord.
> 
> http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDS44461/7


Excellent! Thanks!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

pianolearnerstride said:


> Excellent! Thanks!


I also can second a recommendation for the Glenn Gould keyboard version of the Byrd and Gibbons consort. It's a most wonderful disc and it's the only one on piano.

I really wish that Angela Hewitt did some noodling of early music on piano. Or Simone Dinnerstein.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

The Salzburg recital of Glenn Gould (possibly out of print) also includes Sweelinck's Fantasia. Mono unfortunately.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Have a look at Sweelink's guest book for the Gould and a variety of harpsichord and organ versions of his music.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

There's a Bull CD by Alan Feinberg. The major modern pianist for early baroque / renaissance is Sokolov. He has played Bull, Froberger, Byrd etc. Nothing published, but if you want me to upload concert recordings to symphonyshare I can do. There may be some odd things - I remember a Byrd pavan by Peter Serkin. But I can't think of anything else substantial.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

There is also a complete Orlando Gibbons on the piano, by Daniel-Ben Pienaar. We've covered modern piano recordings on Byrd, Bull, and Gibbons now.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Bumping this thread. I would really like to discovery Renaissance-era keyboard works recorded on piano... Oddly not finding anything. Anyone have any leads?


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Another vote for Glenn Gould's recital. My piano teacher, who has a diploma in early music performance from Amsterdam Conservatoire, tells me the playing - while technically stunning - is way out of style, but I'm afraid I love it anyway.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Selby said:


> Bumping this thread. I would really like to discovery Renaissance-era keyboard works recorded on piano... Oddly not finding anything. Anyone have any leads?


I have excluded music which is clearly baroque and clearly medieval.

David Ezra Okonsar, _The Fitzwilliam Virginal Book_
Anton Batagov, _The Battell_
Alan Feinberg, _Basically Bull_
Michael Hersch, _Josquin, Rihm, Feldman_
Daniel Ben-Pienar, _Gibbons_; _The Long 17th Century_ (maybe too baroque for your needs)
Kit Armstrong, _Byrd and Bull: Visionaries of the Piano_


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Mandryka said:


> ... Kit Armstrong, _Byrd and Bull: Visionaries of the Piano_


I found this to be excellent.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Mandryka said:


> Daniel Ben-Pienar, _Gibbons_; _The Long 17th Century_ (maybe too baroque for your needs)


This one was the first I thought of this morning, it's splendid .


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Chilham said:


> I found this to be excellent.


Thanks to you both! I will start here.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Rogerx said:


> This one was the first I thought of this morning, it's splendid .


Cool! Thank you both. I listen to this next.


----------

